# Lead Pouring



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

If the Weather Holds, I am thinking that Sunday Might be a good day to pour lead.

I am in Norfolk, Anyone up for it? I will Host in my driveway if it does not rain.

Frank


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

yes...


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I may give tog a try this weekend... if I don't go fishing, I'll be pouring lead... I won't know until saturday...


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*my new hobby ...*

... makin' sinkers  Just dropped ~ 150 between Jann's Netcraft & Do-it Molds on a hot pot II, 2 sinker molds (pyramid 8/10oz & storm 5/6oz), small ingot mold, gate cutters, brass wire eyes and shipping ... other then tired of being hammered for surf fishing weights at tackle shops especially on the 8 ounces ... what was I thinkin'  

Anyway should be game for lead pouring shortly so should you all get together again in near future, just let me know  

Go pour hot metal,

lead`bucket


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Great investment*

Bucket,

You made a great investment! About ten years ago when I started to wireline, I found that on some nights , I could drop $50-$100 in lead into the bay...well, needless to say, that wasn't going to work....so, my wife got me a couple of molds and the starter equipent to start pouring...well, since then I started to make my own bucktails, flounder rigs and even tie flies....I now pride myself in fishing almost exlusively with stuff that I made. I like that!

If you need any help or want to get together to pour lead...I am game!

Frank


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*plan on it ...*

... and thanks Frank, should get my stuff in a couple of weeks and fool w/it for couple weeks and then go from there ... trip down memory lane for me too as my older brother and I used to make our own sinkers together back in the `70's as kids  

One long multi-part question, I noted the Do-it folks stated they do not recommend hard lead like wheel weights for lead pouring and went on to suggest soft lead from scrap metal recyclers etc. How much of a diff is this gonna make ?

Since I have a free ~ endless supply of weights from my automotive fishin' buds, I'm gonna find out for myself anyway, but just wanted some input up front. I'm guessing the hard lead won't pour as nice-n-easy or the weight come out as pretty as with using soft lead :--| 

But how detrimental is hard lead to melting pot and molds ?? How much $$$ is soft lead and where can we get it round here, Jacobson's Metal or others ??? 

Thnaks again,

hard leaded `bucket AKA Mark


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

So when is the "Man Cave" get the lead out party?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Dixie lead ho' ...*

... possibly weekend of May 20 NASCAR Allstar race at Charlotte or June 23 road course at Sonoma  

Go fish, pour lead, turn left @ 180mph or right at 90mph  

`bucket


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*bucket*

My dad has used wheel weights for as long as i can remember and our sinkers have never had a problem sinking.. I think the issue might be with cleaning out the parts that dont melt or when the impure metals cool sometimes they leave holes in the sinkers after they cool I AM NOT SURE, Like i said they always sink
If you are interested in buying clean lead a guy in the trading post sells it regularly for fairly cheap already in ingots.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*now that I got my lead pouring junk ...*

... may even starter up this weekend when I ain't fishin' or breaking the law  

Go behave,

hot lead outlaw `bucket


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Bucket, I have 2 melting pots and I too invested in some molds Oh hell I have about 20 of them from sinkers to jigs or all shapes and sizes. If you want to get together and pour or swap molds let me know. I do not have any storm molds. 

I got most of my lead from the local scrap metal/recycle yards. I paid the current market price of .40/lb and it varries daily. They have it seperated and you pick out what you want. 

drop me a PM if you want to get together or exchange molds


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*molds*

Bucket-

Kind of closing te door after the horse is gone...but there's a ton of sinker molds n e-bay. that's where I got mine


----------

